# Waze



## dlackey73 (Aug 31, 2016)

Did we just lose integration with Waze or is my crap just screwing up? That would suck . . .


----------



## Brenakie (Aug 7, 2016)

dlackey73 said:


> Did we just lose integration with Waze or is my crap just screwing up? That would suck . . .


Your crap... Try and reboot.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

You might want to sign out and update your partner app.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> You might want to sign out and update your partner app.


Which one are you referring to?

The first - (Confirming we lost waze) 
or Second (That Wase still works).


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Avoid 


dlackey73 said:


> Did we just lose integration with Waze or is my crap just screwing up? That would suck . . .


Avoid Waze if you can, I had Lyft auto navigate the Waze app and I took a guy to a far away forest filled city and I got lost and the waze app would not let me enter destination back to main city, like there was no option to even enter an address.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Avoid
> 
> Avoid Waze if you can, I had Lyft auto navigate the Waze app and I took a guy to a far away forest filled city and I got lost and the waze app would not let
> me enter destination back to main city, like there was no option to even enter an address.


BULL.
Problem exists between the Seat and the Phone.
Both Lyft & Uber send GPS Coordinates to Waze, so its the Host application at fault... not the Mapping application.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberZF said:


> BULL.
> Problem exists between the Seat and the Phone.
> Both Lyft & Uber send GPS Coordinates to Waze, so its the Host application at fault... not the Mapping application.


Bro forget Waze, how do I get rid if that awful floating ubet thingy that you have as your avatar?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Avoid
> 
> Avoid Waze if you can, I had Lyft auto navigate the Waze app and I took a guy to a far away forest filled city and I got lost and the waze app would not let me enter destination back to main city, like there was no option to even enter an address.


AVOID THE ENCHANTED FOREST !
AND . . .DONT EAT THE APPLES !


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> AVOID THE ENCHANTED FOREST !
> AND . . .DONT EAT THE APPLES !


More like enchanted shrooms


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> More like enchanted shrooms


Those are OK,avoid the APPLES.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Bro forget Waze, how do I get rid if that awful floating ubet thingy that you have as your avatar?


You dont except when you close the app. But you can move it around.


----------



## Kevin Davis (Sep 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Avoid
> 
> Avoid Waze if you can, I had Lyft auto navigate the Waze app and I took a guy to a far away forest filled city and I got lost and the waze app would not let me enter destination back to main city, like there was no option to even enter an address.


I agree, my experience with Waze has been negative.. I prefer Google Maps.


----------



## write.then.drive (Feb 18, 2017)

Does Waze only integrate w/uber on android? I just installed waze. I changed the nav settings in the uber driver app to waze. But when I get a rider and open waze, there's no address, no directions. I don't have to put the destination in by hand do I???

(edit)Did a little research on reddit. Apparently the integration only works on android. Don't know why the iPhone version offers the waze option at all....


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

I've used Google Maps for man years, but it was acting up badly lately.
I had tried Waze long ago and didn't like it.
But I tried Waze this week, and I LOVE IT NOW.
Works much better than Google Maps!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I use Google Maps on Uber and Waze on Lyft.



Ozzyoz said:


> Avoid
> 
> Avoid Waze if you can, I had Lyft auto navigate the Waze app and I took a guy to a far away forest filled city and I got lost and the waze app would not let me enter destination back to main city, like there was no option to even enter an address.


Yeah Waze gives me issues. I appreciate the notifications on waze, like "cop car ahead", but it seems Waze has a major lag with the GPS... it has caused me to miss turns... and when you lose cell connection the Waze map glitches out on you whereas the google maps downloads the directions and keeps going. I lost connection far from civilization and Waze would not let me navigate at all.


----------

